# Bug Report L180: Loss of OTA channels - threee steps back (the wrong direction)



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I write this bug every time, but there is a new twist this time.....

KBHK, Digital 45, has no PSIP info transmitted. The station manager says they don't have a computer connected to generate the PSIP stream.

The 921 locks onto digital 45 just fine, but it won't add it to the list of channels.

Nothing new....

When I did the scan, it used to scan in 17 channels.

This time, when I scanned the digital channels, I only got 14!!!!

The major channels are all there, I don't have a list to know what is missing, or if for some freak reason three of the transmitters all went down.

So, three channels less now, and no KBHK means that I am down four channels in the San Francisco Bay area!

I just have to ask what is the problem here?? Don't they have simulators for this? It shouldn't be too hard to simulate a signal that doesn't have any PSIP stream.

I guess I am frustrated because I haven't been able to watch "Enterprise" in three months now!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Did you try to add the other 3 channels manually with the Add DTV? I ran into this one a couple of times, and was able to manually add the channels after the scan was complete.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Did you try to add the other 3 channels manually with the Add DTV? I ran into this one a couple of times, and was able to manually add the channels after the scan was complete.


I tried to add Channel 45 manually, and it didn't work. I didn't expect that one to work as I've had problems with it before. The problem is I don't know what the other three channels are. I just know I have 14 now, instead of 17.

I also noticed I don't have 43-2, and 43-3 anymore, although I have 43-1 still.

Those channels used to cause havoc on the 921. I would tune to them, but it is recording OTA right now. I will check back and do some more investigating later to make sure I'm now just full of hot air right now.

I guess I can check antennaweb.org to compare to see what I am missing....


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Did you try to add the other 3 channels manually with the Add DTV? I ran into this one a couple of times, and was able to manually add the channels after the scan was complete.


I have also lost Channel 45 from Spartanburg, SC. When I go to "ADDDTV", and enter 45, the unit says it is locked, I hit "SAVE" - "SAVE", and when I check the list, Ch 45 has not been added.

This worked fine before the upgrade.

Richard


----------



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I write this bug every time, but there is a new twist this time.....
> 
> KBHK, Digital 45, has no PSIP info transmitted. The station manager says they don't have a computer connected to generate the PSIP stream.
> 
> ...


jsanders,

I to am in the Bay area and receive the same ota channels as you do. You have to remember that digital is in it's infancy and our local digital is off and on all the time. KTVU (56) was off last nite until 8:00 pm. Sutro tower is having earthquake retofit work done until July, and as a result, digital transmissions are turned off and on during portions of the day to limit worker exposure. KBHK is the problem not the 921 or the L180. As for the other 3 missing channels, if you have all the major channels, it's spanish programing that your missing. Here's a list of digital spanish: 14,26,27,39,51,41,49,66. And they are off and on all the time.

fox


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Richard Chalk said:


> I have also lost Channel 45 from Spartanburg, SC. When I go to "ADDDTV", and enter 45, the unit says it is locked, I hit "SAVE" - "SAVE", and when I check the list, Ch 45 has not been added.
> 
> This worked fine before the upgrade.
> 
> Richard


Do that same process two or 3 times in a row. I ran into that one a couple of weeks ago - and most times, doing the same operation twice in a row got the channel saved.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I did a little more research on my available channels with L180.

Tonight (Sunday), I was able to scan in 16 channels into the list, although it only said it got 15 of them... 

Digital 41 (mapped to channel 65) PAX would not add to the list (strong signal)
Digital 45 (mapped to channel 45) UPN would not add to the list (strong signal)
Had trouble adding channel 49 (mapped to channel 48) TEL, weak signal 921 locked up and had to be rebooted...
When it came up, I was unable to switch to HD mode, the blue light. When I switched my TV to a 480i input, it said that channel 7.1 couldn't be found. When I switched to a satellite channel, then I was able to switch to HD mode with the blue light on.

Tonight it showed that I scanned in 15 stations, and yet, there are 16 of them in the list. (I did not delete the list first, possibly meaning that it got 15 today, and 14 last Friday, but had a total of 16 unique channels).

I tried adding channels 41 and 45 multiple times, the signal strengths are quite high, and I was unable to add them to the list.

The problem is *not* with KBHK, although a lack of a PSIP stream is less than ideal. My 6000 receiver had absolutely no problem adding that channel to its list and tuning to it.


----------

